# Antenna Scanning Channels



## kylemax (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got my premiere and think it works well and have had few problems with it so far. It came with the HD UI and works very fast. My question is that when it goes to scan channels it is slower than slow. It takes over 30 minutes to scan for the channels. I am just adding on to what I get. I have a rotor and an awesome antenna setup that on my tv I get 70 plus stations and like searching for new ones for fun but not if it takes that long to get them. Is this usual on other tivo's or is it a glitch that maybe fixed? I would also say that the tuner on the Tivo is just o.k. but doesn't pull in the stations like my tv does.


----------



## jmX (May 7, 2004)

Interesting, I'll be using my premiere for OTA transmissions when it arrives on Thursday. I'll post my results here. I get 96 stations over the air with the built in tuner in the TV. We'll see how many Tivo finds.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

My OTA channels in Dallas area all scanned within 3-4 minutes. It was very fast. I noticed that it took longer to scan on weaker channels. So it's likely your antenna is on the weak side?

I noticed my antenna had better reception with the TiVo HD than with the Premier for some reason. I'm going to play with placement more tomorrow to see if I can fix that.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

On the series 3 when you perform a channel scan after you have already finished guided setup it scans not only the Antenna input but also the Cable input.

It probably scans 2-69 on Antenna and 1-135 for digital and 1-125 analog on Cable.

The cool thing is if you have some sort of in house modulated source like a security camera you can use the cable input to view it.


----------



## kylemax (Mar 11, 2010)

The initial OTA scan was super quick but rescanning later not so much.I have the antennas direct 91 xg and the C5 for the vhf side. Both great antennas and also have a winnegard preamp. I also wondered if they will come out with a way of looking for the digital only channels as I have 2 channels that are still analog and wonder if that is still screwing it up. Or is there a way of not scanning cable channels as I don't have that. Just OTA.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

kb7oeb said:


> On the series 3 when you perform a channel scan after you have already finished guided setup it scans not only the Antenna input but also the Cable input.
> 
> It probably scans 2-69 on Antenna and 1-135 for digital and 1-125 analog on Cable.
> 
> The cool thing is if you have some sort of in house modulated source like a security camera you can use the cable input to view it.


On my Series 3 that is set for Antenna only it only scans for OTA channels via the Antenna input as it should be. Takes forever though.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> On my Series 3 that is set for Antenna only it only scans for OTA channels via the Antenna input as it should be. Takes forever though.


I ordered a Premiere thinking I was going to do OTA only, but then got caught up in the moment and ordered a cablecard. 

So what is "takes forever"? Is it 30 minutes like the OP?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've always initiated the scan and walked away to do something else. When I came back it was always finished. Does anyone actually sit there and wait for it to finish? Even if it took only 3 minutes I'm not waiting.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've noticed on my TivoHD that the OTA channel scan during the initial setup was pretty fast, maybe a few minutes. However, it took a lot longer when I just chose to scan channels after setup.

I should be setting up a Premiere for OTA in the next couple of days, and will test this out again.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

jmX said:


> Interesting, I'll be using my premiere for OTA transmissions when it arrives on Thursday. I'll post my results here. I get 96 stations over the air with the built in tuner in the TV. We'll see how many Tivo finds.


holy ****, you get 96 OTA channels? man.... I get 30 and I thought I was super awesome


----------

